# Black Squirrels



## rockinr (Dec 30, 2009)

My son has about 5 black squirrels in the freezer. Is there a difference in taste between a black squirrel compaire to a fox or gray squirrel? Just wondering


----------



## garrettd (Nov 29, 2012)

I wouldn't think so its just a fur color


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

Maybe between the fox and the grey there is. A lot of it depends on what they are feeding on through out the year. Meaning the type of trees that are in the woods in your area.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I believe the black squirrels are all dark meat.
No, they are the same squirrels, just a color phase. I've eaten many when I lived in the frozen north(Minnesota).


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

There is a little difference. LOL

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=foamy+squirrel++black+squirrel&view=detail&mid=BA89D45CCDCAF942A861BA89D45CCDCAF942A861&first=0&qpvt=foamy+squirrel++black+squirrel

WARNING: strong language and may cause butthurtedness in sensitive people.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

JustCliff said:


> There is a little difference. LOL
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=foamy+squirrel++black+squirrel&view=detail&mid=BA89D45CCDCAF942A861BA89D45CCDCAF942A861&first=0&qpvt=foamy+squirrel++black+squirrel
> 
> WARNING: strong language and may cause butthurtedness in sensitive people.


Thanks for re-introducing me to Foamy!


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

All hail the almighty Foamy!


----------

